
Apple devices are leaking sensitive data over BLE - Reventlov
https://team.inria.fr/privatics/apple-devices-are-leaking-sensitive-data-over-ble/
======
Reventlov
"We found that when using features such as Airdop and Nearby, devices emit
messages from which __email addresses __and __phone numbers __can be
extracted. Continuity services allow to seamlessly share resources with nearby
devices: Airdrop to share files, Nearby to share Wi-Fi network credential.
Prior exchange of information, the devices establish their identity by
exchange identifiers over BLE: email addresses and /or phone numbers. Those
identifiers are not sent in clear but are rather hashed using a cryptographic
hash-function. This obfuscation can be bypassed __in most cases and the
identifiers recovered __. "

